# The boy who fell in love with the robot



## justanotheramerican

Hello, I need help translating the following phrases into Korean:
"The boy who fell in love with the robot."
"And so, the boy fell in love with the robot."
"I'm just a boy who fell in love with a robot." 

If you could, please provide the English meanings next to any Korean that you post. Your help is GREATLY appreciated ^^


----------



## Superhero1

The boy who fell in love with the robot. => 로보트에 푹 빠진 소년 (로보트와 사랑에 빠진 소년)
And so, the boy fell in love with the robot. => 그래서 그 소년은 로보트에 푹 빠졌다. (그래서 그 소년은 로보트와 사랑에 빠졌다.)
I'm just a boy who fell in love with a robot. => 나는 단지 로보트에 푹 빠진 한 소년일 뿐이다. (나는 단지 로보트와 사랑에 빠진 한 소년일 뿐이다.)

If I translate literally: 'fell in love with' is 사랑에 빠진 in Korean and you can use it. 

However, I tried to translate your English sentences as naturally as I could, so I used Korean idiom'~에 푹 빠지다' meaning to be in love with something or somebody. Furthermore, you can use the verb '심취하다' which is a much more sophisticated word, although it means that somebody absorbed in something, not in somebody. If I make a sentence with '심취하다':

The boy who fell in love with the robot => 로보트에 심취한 소년 
And so, the boy fell in love with the robot => 그래서 그 소년은 로보트에 심취했다.
I'm just a boy who fell in love with a robot => 나는 단지 로보트에 심취한 소년일 뿐이다.


----------



## kenjoluma

If you are describing a boy in a science fiction, you can say '로봇과 사랑에 빠진 소년'. Actually, that's more natural than '-에 빠지다' or '심취하다'.
One more thing to note is, it's 'more' correct to say '로봇' rather than '로보트'.


----------



## Superhero1

로봇 is correct. That's my mistake.


----------



## justanotheramerican

Thank you both so much for your help. ^^ ( 감사합니다 )


----------



## stevesjlee

It depends on what you meant by "fell in love with".
I assume you meant "become crazy about or become hooked on", right?  Not that the boy loves the robot in affection.
In Korean, 사랑하다, 사랑에 빠지다 mean the real human emotion.  
Unless the boy actually loves the robot, it's better to say 로봇에 빠진 or 로봇에 심취한 소년.
If you meant the real love, use 로봇과 사랑에 빠진 소년.


----------



## justanotheramerican

stevesjlee said:


> It depends on what you meant by "fell in love with".
> I assume you meant "become crazy about or become hooked on", right?  Not that the boy loves the robot in affection.
> In Korean, 사랑하다, 사랑에 빠지다 mean the real human emotion.
> Unless the boy actually loves the robot, it's better to say 로봇에 빠진 or 로봇에 심취한 소년.
> If you meant the real love, use 로봇과 사랑에 빠진 소년.



I mean the actual human emotion of loving  Thank you for your clarification ^^


----------

